# [EVDL] Mazda B2000 Steering



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> My donor vehicle is a 1987 B2000 which has power steering.
> Does anyone know if there are any other differences between power
> and manual steering on this truck other than the steering gear itself?
> Im thinking it would be way better to change the gear and not put a pump
> in for the power steering. Comments?

A lot of folks convert power steering to manual by either just connecting
the hydraulic input to the output on the actuator.
Other folks go in and remove all of the hydraulic bits and add grease and
some grease seals.

A few folks just drain all the fluid out and leave it as is, I gather this
is not a good long term solution. Though, it might give you an idea if
it's worth trying the above solutions. If it's too hard to steer this
way, then the above will be about the same.

The advantage of these solutions is that they are very low cost.
Of course the down side is that they tend to take a bit more effort to
steer than normal manual steering.



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah... on my VW rabbit I disconnect the power steering when I converted it
to diesel, and it is rather hard to steer at low speeds. I wouldn't do that
again. On my Mazda truck, and my subaru Justy, they do not have power
steering... and it's not really even noticeable, except at a complete stop.
And not even that, for the justy, it's so light. They probably use a
different ratio (more turns lock to lock) for the manual steering rack and
the power steering one, and for ease of driving in the city, I'd recommend
switching it.. especially if you are increasing vehicle weight on the front
tires by putting some batteries in the engine compartment.

Z



> Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > > My donor vehicle is a 1987 B2000 which has power steering.
> > > Does anyone know if there are any other differences between power
> ...


----------

